# New Guitar



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

picked me up a new acous/elec.

Dean Exotica Rosewood Supreme w/ Fishman Pickup/electronics Abalone inlays/trim... Sitka Spruce top, mahogany neck etc.. etc...


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

NOW ,CAN YOU PLAY IT?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice,


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I play. I prolly aint the best you ever heard but I aint bad neither... :rockn:


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

WELL HELL YEAH,ROCK ON MAN:rockn::rockn:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have always wanted to learn guitar. I played drums for 10+ years and got bored with it after a while.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drums is something Id like to learn as well...


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet guitar man. I got an Ovation Celebrity series. But I totally suck at it. Drums are my main instrument, been playing for 18 years now. Have a couple kits but have recently made the move to a set of Roland TD-12's and now my Pearl's sit in the corner collecting dust.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, at least we know.


When the site goes "To Hell In a Hand bag"............



The long hours of practice caused it.






Just sayin'


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

And will we be bringing it to the meet and greet? Play us some tunes?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt ill bring that one, but if I dont sell the cheaper ones I've got ill bring one of them...


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice. How is the tone? Is it easy to move up and down the frets while playing? Enjoy it, take care of it and it will last many years. I still get out my old guitar and make the dogs howl , ha. It's a nice way to relax and wind down. Enjoy it and have some fun,,,,


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't let old tow truck fool ya, he plays like Chet Atkins. He can't read a lick of music, but he knows how play pretty much what ever he hears. I try like hell, but get tired of suckin so i quit...for about a year or two and then try again. Lol!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... Ive been playin for about 13 years, Tought myself basically. I've had 2 cheap guitars for the longest, and have been wanting to get something a little nicer for a while, just havnt had the expendable $$$$ This particular Dean didnt set me back too much, nothing like a Larave' or Ovation would have... But I like it. Sounds good, plays good, has Sitka Spruce Top so should only sound better as the years go by.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry bro.


"Guitar In My Blood" just won't fly.

:joke:



&


Just sayin'


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats! I think this calls for a music video.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Maybe so... 

Here are some excerpts from way back when I was learning some songs

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/media/Hallelujah.wav

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/media/DancingDays.wav

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/media/SimpleMan1.wav

Ole mic. on that PC was horrible, plus, I wasnt that great at playing back then either so, they do sound kinda rough!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah, you're too humble.
Looking forward to hearing the new guitar.


----------

